# Vicious fight between my pup and cat.



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

https://vimeo.com/227341849


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool!

I've never been a cat person but I think they are beautiful to watch.

A month or so ago a jet black kitten found my oldest daughter. 

One of her two small dogs and the kitten hit it off right from the get go and its a trip just watching them play.

Daughter said he's a keeper for sure!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Love dogs
Love cats
Love when 2 entirely different species can tolerate each other and enjoy interacting 

never liked narrow minded "cat people" who hate dogs or "dog people" who hate cats :-(

we keep seeing two feral kittens who come over where we hang out. one is already calm and very comfortable with my dog. the other still arches and hisses but is all show and no go 
- my dog treats them both the same...interesting and fun to watch on my coffee breaks


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Wished I had raised my boys with cats. All are 'way to cat sharp to even consider having one.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

You have a Very Good Cat. I'm surprised to see how much she puts up with from the puppy, and seems to enjoy the interaction. 

After my last cat died, I didn't think I'd be able to get another - I didn't think I could safely introduce a new cat or tiny kitten to my adult dogs. Or that it would be fair to a cat to try. I have a cat again now because we found him and he was so non-reactive to the dogs, they just accepted him.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I've always had cats with all my dogs. Our oldest cat, a female feral that I rescued as a kitten in 2001 (yes she's 16 years old!) has seen dozens of dogs come through our household. She is super calm around dogs, even the new raucous pup. I did see something on the pups head yesterday that I thought was a small feather from one of my wife's pigeons but upon further inspection it was a cat claw stuck in his fur that looked like a shed claw after the cat smacked the pup. No damage to the pup or cat. Our other cat freaked out a little when he first met the pup but within a day it was business as usual. 

As an aside...I came in from work at 5:30 this morning and was met with a vicious bark as I entered the house. Seems the wife was sleeping on the couch with pup on the floor next to her and the little rascal cut loose as soon as I came in. I was quite surprised at the seriousness of his voice. All I thought was "good boy!" Wife was pleased as well even though she was woke up.

All my cats love my dogs. They will sleep next to the dog's belly as a warm comforting place. Desensitizing working dogs to critters, cats especially, has always been part of our training regiment. The old cat will even groom my working dog. He lays his head on the couch and the cat cleans his whole head. It's like a day at the spa for him.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't help but smile at interactions like that. I gotta ask, how do they get along now that he's older and bigger?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A lot of the terrier folks I hunted with also had cats and their dogs got along fine WITH THE CATS THEY LIVED WITH. 

Cats not in the family were not received with open arms. 

Even my working terriers tolerated them to a point when around those cats but i would never have trusted them alone with the cats.

Both the dogs and the cats seem to be aware of that and both kept their distance.

The one thing I saw almost all the time was that the cats ruled even if they came as kittens with the older dogs.

Again, no hate because they are beautiful animals to watch but I guess I'm to much of a control freak to live with one.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i said i wasn’t gonna start any new threads but based on this one i might start one more because i don’t wanna hog bandwith from Khoi’s cute video and start talking seriously about the cat/dog thing 

but i will for 3 reasons :
1. it might be educational for those who have more than a passing interest in cats as well as dogs
2. since the responses were referring only to cats who live in a dog household. in the real world, cats are ‘everywhere’ and they are a ‘critter’ that EVERY dog/owner has to deal with. 
3. a little education and a different perspective might make a lot of dog handler’s lives easier

- no need to reply unless u r interested. the silence will be enuff feedback that it isn’t worth the time to draft it up since it would take some time to cover the subject


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicole, they like to play chase now, he chases her mostly but now and then when he is not paying attention and just chilling out, she came out of nowhere and attacked him lol, when my pup is really tired and sleepy, she comes over and lick the crap out of.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes Bob, it's a trip watching them play and her cleaning him.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

I made this box for the cat but sometimes he climbs in there and hangs out with her.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

That's very sweet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

khoi pham said:


> i made this box for the cat but sometimes he climbs in there and hangs out with her.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cute picture!

Khoi, I'm guessing that you having lived with cats and dogs together you are aware that dogs look at littler boxes as snack carts.:lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Cute picture!
> 
> Khoi, I'm guessing that you having lived with cats and dogs together you are aware that dogs look at littler boxes as snack carts.:lol:


 Delicious crunchy bits of goodness.](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Delicious crunchy bits of goodness.](*,)



Kitty Roca.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Hahaha that is what I've heard, this is the first cat but we don't let him go into the room that has the litter box and it is also up high.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Good move. I've seen some pretty hilarious-looking dogs with Kitty Roca all around their muzzles. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Delicious crunchy bits of goodness.](*,)


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

.... "kitty roca" ..... clever 

for a long time i hated cats, but since i got my first one 18 years ago :
- i've had a dingo, 2 gsd's, black shiba, red shiba, pomeranian, akita-mix and a beagle mix .... plus numerous other dogs i have boarded here. all had access in/out of our house. 

and since then, i've ALWAYS had cats living in the house. some that only live indoors and never pee/poop outside. currently have FIVE litter boxes in various rooms placed on the FLOOR and all get peed/pooped in regularly by the cats ONLY. we're not OCD about scooping so there is often some "roca" laying around
- and for what it's worth, the black shiba and one of the gsd's came from owners who said they ate their own (dog) poop. 

** but NEVER had a problem with ANY dog snacking from a cat litter box

i have no idea how you feed or manage what your animals eat, but this has not been a problem for me with LOTTSA dogs around LOTTSA cat litter. 
- wasn't gonna mention it until all these posts started to pile on 

for what it's worth, i feed all dogs all raw but cats get mostly kibble. both dogs and cats have access to real grass in/out of the house (not the smokable type of course). cat crap is not on their menu and if it became even a potential problem, it would be dealt with quickly; just like counter surfing; and it wouldn't involve elevating the litter boxes 
- counter surfing IS a problem i've had to deal with over the years :-(

— so, sorry, but i don't buy it .... sounds more like an urban myth that won't die or a "pet problem", 'cause if it was true i shoulda seen it by now 

— and definitely a dog problem since no one has mentioned their cats snacking on dog poop and dogs leave their offerings in plain sight //rotflmao//

i thought teaching dogs what they can and can't eat and food refusal was in chapter one of dog training 101 

but i remember threads on crap eating dogs and they were sprinkled with lots of jokes too so i'll assume these comments were meant in jest //lol//

and god bless whoever invented kitty litter !!
one of our cats can still clear a large room until it starts working :-((((


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

forgot to add.... if you have cats long enuff, from time to time you'll see hair balls thrown up and cats don't look for a litter box to puke em out 
- they just start convulsing like they're having a seizure until they can eject em //lol//

i HAVE had a few dogs sniff at em but they passed on scarfing them up


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

All my dogs will sometimes check for cat box crunchies, but the boyfriend's dog is the worst. He doesn't even look guilty when you catch him. I've opted for the management approach. Cat box is now behind a barrier. 

Still not as bad as my old Great Dane years ago. I used to walk her off leash all over the city and she'd find cat poop in the grass and roll in it. All over her neck and ears...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> Still not as bad as my old Great Dane years ago. I used to walk her off leash all over the city and she'd find cat poop in the grass and roll in it. All over her neck and ears...


Mine do that with human crap. With choice bits hanging off their collars. Yeech.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The Dutchie pup I got from Mike Suttle a few years ago found some cat poop on our walk one day. Pup was about 3 months old. When he grabbed it I went to take it away and that little bassid full on went mental and tried to fight me for it. I was surprised to say the least that he went full possessive mode over cat shit that he'd never seen before.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"so, sorry, but i don't buy it .... sounds more like an urban myth that won't die or a "pet problem", 'cause if it was true i shoulda seen it by now :smile:"

Must be an urban myth if you haven't personally seen it. :roll:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

"so, sorry, but i don't buy it .... sounds more like an urban myth that won't die or a "pet problem", 'cause if it was true i shoulda seen it by now "
......Must be an urban myth if you haven't personally seen it. 

EXACTLY why i posted it that way....my experiences back up what i wrote.
- especially after serving cat shit on a platter in my own house for 18 years to one heck of a lotta dogs !

actually, i rarely see cat shit laying around when i'm out and about. they hide it and bury it. seen a LOTTA dog poop laying around in the open tho. once it's dried there's not much smell left and small dog poop can be similar. unless you get down and smell it, it could be a case of mistaken identity //lol//

and i have even more data to back up what i wrote 

there IS a small park with no grass very near my house ...all dirt. LOTS of little "cat poop mounds" there. it's ABSOLUTEY cat shit. almost every morning the local ladies go out and rake and clean em up. i have taken lots of dogs thru that area early morning when the "land mines" are still visible. it would be the perfect place to observe the "kitty roca" thing and i really can't remember any dog taking a liking to any of them. sure, i've had some that sniffed a bit, and that seems normal to me

- since i train in urban areas that are QUITE busy and congested in the daytime, i've trained a LOT at night when cats are much more active and visible.

how many litter boxes in your house and how many cats have you lived with and how many parks like this have you taken dogs thru Bob ??

i'll stand by my experiences and quite sure i have seen a lot more dog/cat interactions than you have over the years

i will say that dogs eat dog poop WAY more than cats eat cat/dog poop. 

**do you agree with that generalization or do you wanna take issue with that statement too ??

i don't question your experience with bassids so please don't question my experience with dogs interacting with cat poop [-X


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : "The Dutchie pup I got from Mike Suttle a few years ago found some cat poop on our walk one day. Pup was about 3 months old. When he grabbed it I went to take it away and that little bassid full on went mental and tried to fight me for it. I was surprised to say the least that he went full possessive mode over cat shit that he'd never seen before."

possessive dogs can get weird with some strange finds for sure !


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not questioning your personal experience. I'm just saying that because folks here have mentioned their experience where it DOES happen that we must be following some "urban Myth".

You have no idea what my experience is with dogs and cats together for no other reason then I've said I've never owned a cat. 
I guess I'll have to tell one of my daughters, one of my sisters, one of my brothers and numerous friends with both cats and dogs that they are imagining things because I know someone that thinks it's an urban myth.

Your choice of wording is why folks here sometimes seem to think you like insulting anyone that doesn't agree with you.

It might have been easier by just saying you've never seen it in your years of experience but you seem to, intentionally or otherwise, let folks know how wrong they are just because they don't see the same blue sky as you do.

After all, that "blue sky" thing is an urban myth.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Khoi,

My apologies for the disruption in your excellent, fun post!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i didn't drift off the topic by bringing up dogs eating cat poop....YOU did, Bob 

and then others added to it 

i post when i have something to CONTRIBUTE and when it comes to cats/dogs together i have a lot. and i try and give specific examples 

but you should also note that i refrained from starting a post because there isn't any interest in that topic. i asked first. that is called courtesy. of which i also have a lot 
- if you want to highlight "how" i say something rather than "what" i say, and that it might rub some people the wrong way, i'm fine with that too


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

LMAO this is funny as shit with dog eating cat poop, I'm just glad that he hasn't got to it yet, one funny thing is when he was young and wasn't house trained, one time he poops in the house on the carpet, and the cat was trying to dig the carpet right next to it with her paws, I guess trying to cover it up like in the litter box.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Khoi Pham said:


> LMAO this is funny as shit with dog eating cat poop, I'm just glad that he hasn't got to it yet, one funny thing is when he was young and wasn't house trained, one time he poops in the house on the carpet, and the cat was trying to dig the carpet right next to it with her paws, I guess trying to cover it up like in the litter box.



OR in my flower beds from the neighborhood cats. :lol:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

great example Khoi, and just be happy there are a LOT more stray cats in the neighborhood than stray dogs and give em a little credit for making an effort to hide and cover it

if things were reversed, it would be like walking thru the cow pies in a pasture and that's no fun when the cows are out 

Bob might have to put on rubber boots to get to his flower bed //lol//


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Khoi
what's funny (and strange) to me is how we always post about how many people are so clueless when it comes to reading dogs but never realise that people are in general WAY more clueless about basic cat behavior. 
.... and that even includes the "cat lovers" who have had em all their lives 

i know tons of people who never bothered to learn the basics of how cats mark their territory and possessions and think all that head rubbing, licking and body rubbing is nothing more than their cat being social and affectionate //lol//
- and they usually think scratching is simple the cat "sharpening" its claws //rotflmao//

your cat is a great example of why they're cool animals. 

- the unfortunate flip side is when people can't figure out their problems, they tend to get dumped a lot faster than dogs :-(


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No boots needed.

Actually there is one good side to the roaming cats;

They keep the rabbit population down. 

That is more of an issue for my gardens especially in spring with new growth coming up. Hosta in particular.

The down side to roaming cats is they are very efficient predators. 

Studies in England show they are a big problem with birds and all the small native wild life.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

They got caught making out.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: That's the exact look they both have too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i just got teleported to facebook ...
where's the like button ?

too much cuteness


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

did i just get teleported to facebook ?
where's the like button ?

too much cuteness


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

like any cute dog/cat pic except :
1. this is a feral cat, not a house cat
2. the cat had a deformity and had a difficult time walking. came over to my dog once and looked from a distance. next day it showed up and laid down on his leg


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

oops...don't know why pic got flipped and blown up when i posted it :-(

anyway, this park was down a hill and a few hundred meters from our back yard. couple days after this we were looking down the hill, cat saw us and slowly hobbled up the hill to see my dog again. unbelievable how much it liked my dog. this happened repeatedly until i saw it had been hit by a car crossing the street to the hill. buried it in our yard. short but some tender moments. one of the nicest cats i've ever seen but NO idea why it ever did what it did since we had seen it run and hide from anyone else at that place. just shows that animal behaviors are not always easily explained and not always shaped by DNA alone.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

one more try at posting a pic right side up 
- another feral kitten while training the (cat killer) dog in a public space to be non-reactive and tolerant of approaching cats


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

one last attempt ..


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

much easier to show a full hi-res proof sheet to my studio clients //lol//


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh man that is sad.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

VERY sad. being lame, he got picked on by other cats and got his butt and back legs chewed up bad one time. i gave him antibiotics and it finally cleared up, but when they were still bloody, he let my dog lick his wounds. amazing. he REALLY trusted my dog and all he wanted to do was get close and curl up and sleep next to him. if i didn't have a full house i woulda kept him for sure. most feral cats will be friendly to get food handouts but all he wanted was a safe spot and a bud he could trust. just like people, sometimes good animals have a short life and the bad ones seem to live forever :-(. 

fortunately i have some nice pics and vids of them together. he was beautiful inside and out. will never forget that guy and happy my dog allowed him to be so close to him. he usually prefers to be alone even with my house cats


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I do off lead OB with my boy at the local animal shelter at the edge of town. There are about 30 feral cats that hang out there as well as Oppossum and ***** that eat the cat food. My boy ignores the cats and they can tell he's no threat. I put him in a long down and walk away from him all the time. A few of the cats will actually walk up to him to check him out. The rest just stay where they are but do keep an eye on him even if we are moving around.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Howard
that's a good idea. i'm always looking for places to train that will have distractions, and anywhere you can count on critters is a prime location. never know when it will come in handy

was out shooting some night photos in a downtown area with lots of old warehouses since they make nice backgrounds. had the dog with us. out of nowhere a big sow, 4-5 piglets and a few BIG ass boars strolled right thru the complex. 20 feet away.....a whole friggen "pack" of pigs !! (or whatever its called). they look a LOT bigger when they are out in the open  
- fortunately the pigs didn't seem too interested in us and glad i had worked the dog around pigs before 
- too bad they wouldn't stop and throw a pose. the model was a real trooper and wanted them in some shots //lol//


----------

